# Raijintek Triton



## crazyeyesreaper (Mar 23, 2015)

Raijintek is upping their game by entering the all-in-one liquid CPU cooler market with the Triton. Not content with off-the-shelf, self-contained units, they have instead entered the market swinging with an expandable system. Customizable and to be had for a sweet price, the competition might be in for a world of hurt.

*Show full review*


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Apr 6, 2015)

I would like to point out this cooler's mounting system has compatibility problems with motherboards that have solid capacitors very near CPU socket such as Asus Z97-A. Therefore, this cooler does not completely follow Intel keep out zone. 

This obviously is not a problem with the motherboard used in this review with very low profile tantalum caps near CPU socket.  But could cause problems for others out there. 

My review sample was leaking from the reservoir cap. Perhaps it is shipping damage. But it is also good reminder to properly leak test these even if they are AIO coolers or face potential damage to components due to leaks. 

I have to agree this kit has potential in terms of performance, but as it is I simply can't recommend it over the more solid brand names with its current level of build quality and finish. Better luck next time, I hope they improve these things over time. Competition is always good!

Solid review as always.


----------



## bogami (Apr 6, 2015)

In this test, it bothers me that you find it difficult to show the inside of the cooling element block that shows the execution of grooves, slots and their layout. it may also be bonded to the chassis. and if we have the element I will say that the execution efficiency of the pump sucks! It could have been much better. Considering that I do not know the layout of slots, grooves do not know, is even properly installed, because the elongated placed processor under the hood where you can obtain at least 5 degrees if it is removed.
The metal cover on the tank is unnecessary and would be a lot nicer looking through on this design. Yes, a lot of little things to fix found here. The idea is great but the implementation is very lame. Not to mention the aluminum copper attitude.


----------



## Folterknecht (Apr 6, 2015)

There is one thing clearly missing, as demonstrated by the Raijintek Tritons leaf blowers:

Pls give us an aditional chart with *reference fans*!!!

Yes its more work, but its makes the coolers and their potential really comparable.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 6, 2015)

Yea no, all coolers are tested as they are provided. I will not and never will provide fans and do reference tests, As what users like as reference fans differs considerably. Use Noctua fans? people bitch cause they are expensive, Use Cheap fans? bitch cause they are not good fans. Coolers will be tested as they are delivered at retail unless stated specifically in the review. Because that is how 99% of users will use said cooler.

Bogami if I better understood what you were saying I would attempt to elaborate my findings but its hard to understand you man.


----------



## Joss (Apr 6, 2015)

Good review, thanks.
This is another nail in AIO's coffin (to me). High end air cooling all the way.
I hope you'll find the time to test the Thermalright Archon IB-E X2 which has an offset design to clear the 1st expansion slot (plus RAM compatibility).


----------



## Rottenapple (Apr 7, 2015)

I feel privileged to be one of 1% who bought AIO cooler(h105), upgraded fans to noctua nh-f12, and want to find out how this cooler with larger pump would fare compare to what I have. Bow before me you peasants. 
Why review aftermarket coolers anyway? 99% of users use stock cooler, no?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 7, 2015)

Troll are like pimples you squeeze one a bunch more show up.


----------



## Folterknecht (Apr 7, 2015)

I even use 2 fans on my AIO despite the fact that thing only came with one out of the factory!

Strange coincidence that people who read these kind of reviews, tend to tinker with their hardware and want to know its limits.

If no one would care for fans or exchange them, Noctua would probably be gone by now. It doesnt so much matter what brand/model these refernce fans are, as long as they deliver a decent amount of static pressure and arnt loud like the ones on the Triton.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 7, 2015)

If you want reference fan tests to compare efficiency other sites do offer that I however will not be adding that data to reviews. Due to the nature of coolers, I will not be finding and keeping 140 x 38 mm, 140 x 15 mm 140, x 25 mm, 120 x 25mm etc fans.  There are also coolers that you cannot change the fans on at all such as many Zalman models unless you modify the unit. 

If you don't like how I handle reviews thats fine. But I wont be doing reference fan testing in reviews. I already currently spend 6 hours benchmarking the coolers not counting misc stuff necessary for the reviews. Adding another set of fans cranks that time spent up to 12 hours just testing. I have a regular job, reviewing hardware is just a hobby. 

If you would like to to pay for my time spent testing then sure Ill add some reference fans to every review. Considering thats unlikely and I just do this for fun. The answer is an emphatic no to reference fans.


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Apr 7, 2015)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> If you don't like how I handle reviews thats fine. But I wont be doing reference fan testing in reviews. I already currently spend 6 hours benchmarking the coolers not counting misc stuff necessary for the reviews. Adding another set of fans cranks that time spent up to 12 hours just testing. I have a regular job, reviewing hardware is just a hobby.



I don't think many people realize how much work goes in to making these reviews and all the testing & required auxiliary stuff. Almost everyone needs to have a full time regular job because, lets face it, this job rarely pays well enough to do full time. It is very much an enthusiastic side hobby taken to the next level.

I experimented by doing temperature / noise graphs every 100 RPM step for all the 7 coolers in my article. Took me literally days to make it happen. Payoff? Practically did it for free but hey I wanted to give people what they asked for. But even that wasn't enough, afterwards they ask you to do reference fan tests! I know exactly how you feel. People are never going to have enough. All you can do is do best you possible can with allocated funds and time and move to the next thing.


----------



## Caring1 (Apr 8, 2015)

Nice review, the block does look big compared to a lot of AIO's.
I found a couple more pictures that may be of use including a clearer picture of the base.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 8, 2015)

The base is 2 1/4 inches x 2 1/4 inches. 

To put that into perspective the base is roughly 2 1/4 x 2 1/4 on the Fractal Design Kelvin S24
The Corsair H105 is 2 1/8 inches across with a circular base.


----------



## Folterknecht (Apr 8, 2015)

Folterknecht said:


> I even use 2 fans on my AIO despite the fact that thing only came with one out of the factory!
> 
> Strange coincidence that people who read these kind of reviews, tend to tinker with their hardware.





crazyeyesreaper said:


> If you want reference fan tests to compare efficiency other sites do offer that I however will not be adding that data to reviews. Due to the nature of coolers, I will not be finding and keeping 140 x 38 mm, 140 x 15 mm 140, x 25 mm, 120 x 25mm etc fans.  There are also coolers that you cannot change the fans on at all such as many Zalman models unless you modify the unit.
> 
> If you don't like how I handle reviews thats fine. But I wont be doing reference fan testing in reviews. I already currently spend 6 hours benchmarking the coolers not counting misc stuff necessary for the reviews. Adding another set of fans cranks that time spent up to 12 hours just testing. I have a regular job, reviewing hardware is just a hobby.
> 
> If you would like to to pay for my time spent testing then sure Ill add some reference fans to every review. Considering thats unlikely and I just do this for fun. The answer is an emphatic no to reference fans.




I had a rough idea how long it takes to test it, but thanks for clearing it up again. That aside you still seem to find time to measure things like Idle temps.

Its your review and my initial suggestion, was just a suggestion.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 8, 2015)

because Idle / Load temps are mandatory. I actually tried to DROP Idle temp testing as I find it worthless but the community here cried foul and thus it remains. Thus I waste a bunch of time verifying idle temps.

suggestions are welcome but few take into account the time necessary.

Doing photo work takes 2-3 hours to get them properly done / balanced/ resized etc. Followed by excel spread sheet work to compare data, then compile data and out put graphs takes another hour or 2. Then 2-3 hours to write up the review edit check over data etc. 

Each cooler review runs a total 11 to 14 hours. To make sure everything is as it should be. Thats if something doesn't go wrong mind you. It is what it is.


----------



## Joss (Apr 8, 2015)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> Thus I waste a bunch of time verifying idle temps.


It's not wasted, it's appreciated.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 8, 2015)

Well if a cooler fails load testing thats one thing but lets face it ive never seen a cooler fail an idle test... well except in the case of user error lol like missing peg not pushed in... plastic still on the bottom etc


----------



## fsufan0025 (Apr 14, 2015)

I used this AIO in my new build. Had only built 1 water cooler before and it was a H60. Had my concerns, but good deal, great looks, won out. Installed Corsair 240 red fans before installing. Inspected item well, found no damage but packaging could be ALOT BETTER. No leaks found when tested outside my In-Win GRone case, installation was pretty simple which was good because included instructions sucked. Works well, looks nice, Corsair fans are quite. Not sure if i would use it again, but turned out ok, all things considered


----------



## BiggieShady (Apr 15, 2015)

Didn't I see someone here manage to crack the Triton's reservoir by tightening the block too much ... something to be wary of.


----------



## deemon (Apr 16, 2015)

How comes that on the summary page you have several coolers in the list that you did not give us temperatures and noise? Like: NZXT Respire T40, Titan Dragonfly 4, Silentium Fera 2, Raijintek Themis, Scythe Mugen 4 etc.?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 16, 2015)

Try not being lazy and read the reviews on those coolers to gain that information just a helpful suggestion.


----------



## deemon (Apr 17, 2015)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> Yea no, all coolers are tested as they are provided. I will not and never will provide fans and do reference tests, As what users like as reference fans differs considerably. Use Noctua fans? people bitch cause they are expensive, Use Cheap fans? bitch cause they are not good fans. Coolers will be tested as they are delivered at retail unless stated specifically in the review.



What about testing all fans on one fixed (tower? so there is no pump variable)) cooler to get fan hierarchy? So when you review another cooler with it's default fan, we can check the fan hierarchy table and see if and how much better we could do with something else... (provided, that you have added this coolers default cooler to the list also). I would very much like to see fan reviews with cooling efficiency and noise generation put against eachother... as I don't trust the numbers manufacturers put to their products specification pages.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 17, 2015)

A fans performance will differ to much depending on heatsink design fin spacing fin thickness etc. Angled nature of the fins how much turbulence is created. This is why I dont mess with the fans. All that comes into affect on every heatsink so a fan that does great in one application may tank in another.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 30, 2015)

GC_PaNzerFIN said:


> I would like to point out this cooler's mounting system has compatibility problems with motherboards that have solid capacitors very near CPU socket such as Asus Z97-A. Therefore, this cooler does not completely follow Intel keep out zone.



are you sure of that currently experimented it?

edit: after some research, i didn't found any user with a compatibility issue, but i see what you mean. not currently the retention plate but the block can be a problem, tho i still want to see a result of a live test... i need to buy a Z97-A 

(positive point ... you made me glad to have bought a MVIIR and not a Z97-A  )


edit: now i have a Gigabyte Z170X Gaming 5: fully compatible again.


----------



## KarymidoN (Oct 7, 2015)

Poor quality: cracked...
http://imgur.com/a/gvGgW


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 7, 2015)

KarymidoN said:


> Poor quality: cracked...
> http://imgur.com/a/gvGgW


old serie : short 3pin cable 1st batch.

2nd batch Good quality, mounted dis mounted re mounted, longer 3pin cable, modded, tubing changed, coolant Mayhems + rad Alphacool : not cracked

 
79chf without fan bought  as a Core version, the only other AIO at that price was a Corsair H60 2013 (120mm single fan) 

the issue was corrected, at last it seems they listened to the complaining (about the quality of the tank and the 3pin cable length ) tho it seems they were hellish on RMA and previous issues.


----------



## KarymidoN (Oct 7, 2015)

GreiverBlade said:


> old serie : short 3pin cable 1st batch.
> 
> 2nd batch Good quality, mounted dis mounted re mounted, longer 3pin cable, modded, tubing changed, coolant Mayhems + rad Alphacool : not cracked
> View attachment 68373
> ...



Well, I bought mine at the end of August 2015, yet still received a poor quality product that almost damaged my GPU. It worked for less than 03 weeks, then cracked by itself.
Even if there is a new improved version, I have no confidence in the product.
I've had problem once and nothing assures me that will not happen again.

It is like buying a new car and have an accident because the brakes did not work when you needed.
You can not get hurt but will never trust that car maker again.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 7, 2015)

KarymidoN said:


> Well, I bought mine at the end of August 2015, yet still received a poor quality product that almost damaged my GPU. It worked for less than 03 weeks, then cracked by itself.
> Even if there is a new improved version, I have no confidence in the product.
> I've had problem once and nothing assures me that will not happen again.
> 
> ...


try to vary your post  copy past nuuuuhhh... (ok i also did it once ahah  )
i hope you will find a adequate cooling solution in the future (recommendation don't go custom loop  albeit my 1st experience with it and no issue or leaking)


----------



## KarymidoN (Oct 7, 2015)

GreiverBlade said:


> try to vary your post  copy past nuuuuhhh... (ok i also did it once ahah  )
> i hope you will find a adequate cooling solution in the future (recommendation don't go custom loop  albeit my 1st experience with it and no issue or leaking)



I work assembling computers since the age of 12, now I'm 22 years old.
From that arose the watercoolers in the PC market people interested, most of them not so much by cooling, but the beauty of the system with watercooler.

All watercoolers already installed for clients and for myself, these are the ones that have problems:
1 - Corsair H100 in a I7 3770K: Fans / Circuit Controller / leds: stopped working (the controller board crashed), yet the pump continued to function normally without leaks.
2- Corsair H80 in a FX8150: one of the fans malfunctioned.
3- Thermaltake BigWater 760 bomb burned after 08 months of use, still without leaks.

since 2012 we installed over 20 watercoolers to clients and friends of different brands, models. Even some custom loops (even in Brazil 6x they are more expensive, even after currency conversion). And I had never seen a pump or reservoir CRACK this way.

There is only one explanation: poor quality.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 7, 2015)

KarymidoN said:


> I work assembling computers since the age of 12, now I'm 22 years old.
> From that arose the watercoolers in the PC market people interested, most of them not so much by cooling, but the beauty of the system with watercooler.
> 
> All watercoolers already installed for clients and for myself, these are the ones that have problems:
> ...


Awww I only assemble computers since I was 17 (I'm 34 this year) 

On the poor quality argument, I want to add : it's not generic, since my unit has ZERO issues, maybe I am lucky, maybe not. 

not even a creaking noise if I try to press on the tank, or when I screw the crossbar, and as you can see my unit look gorgeous and perform better than the H100i I mounted in a friend's build (who did cost nearly double the price and leaked after 3 month of use)

Your bad experience is unfortunate, 

but the other users, whom you speak that they had similar issue could also have been at fault ( overtightened fittings and other mishandlings) one thing that I've learned assembling PCs : end user will never admit they did something wrong (example: a friend wanted to change the TIM on a Nepton 280 in a build I did for him, he re seated the block wrong 1st then overtightened the screws on the 2nd attempt and ripped the hole around the socket because he forgot the backplate  then he told me he didn't do anything )


----------



## KarymidoN (Oct 7, 2015)

GreiverBlade said:


> Awww I only assemble computers since I was 17 (I'm 34 this year)
> 
> On the poor quality argument, I want to add : it's not generic, since my unit has ZERO issues, maybe I am lucky, maybe not.
> 
> ...



The problem with your argument is: I'm not the only one, Take a Quick search by hardware groups on Facebook in Brazil, hardware forums and etc.You will see that there are several people with the same problem. Poor quality, Raijintek: Never.

Edit: look at Neweeg, there is a bunch of ppl having the same problem. poor quality!


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 8, 2015)

KarymidoN said:


> The problem with your argument is: I'm not the only one, Take a Quick search by hardware groups on Facebook in Brazil, hardware forums and etc.You will see that there are several people with the same problem. Poor quality, Raijintek: Never.
> 
> Edit: look at Neweeg, there is a bunch of ppl having the same problem. poor quality!


that's why i wrote :


GreiverBlade said:


> but the other users, whom you speak that they had similar issue could also have been at fault ( overtightened fittings and other mishandlings) one thing that I've learned assembling PCs : end user will never admit they did something wrong (example: a friend wanted to change the TIM on a Nepton 280 in a build I did for him, he re seated the block wrong 1st then overtightened the screws on the 2nd attempt and ripped the hole around the socket because he forgot the backplate  then he told me he didn't do anything )




and nope the Triton is not poor quality, at last not mine 
i stop at that, it's enough for me ok just for one answer.


----------



## KarymidoN (Oct 8, 2015)

GreiverBlade said:


> that's why i wrote :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fault? I'm 100% sure you're kidding me. Just look at newegg and see the amount of negative reviews and people who have had the same problem, even has a guy who had leak, exchanged another one and leaked again. poor quality products, end of discussion.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 8, 2015)

KarymidoN said:


> Fault? I'm 100% sure you're kidding me. Just look at newegg and see the amount of negative reviews and people who have had the same problem, even has a guy who had leak, exchanged another one and leaked again. poor quality products, end of discussion.


let's sum the negative review on the 3 product you linked: (in another post)

reviews in total : 74

1 egg  : 14

5 eggs : 36

2 3 4 eggs: 24

albeit the good result in the end, i tend to not trust Newegg reviews (specially user review) as RCoon wrote already, Raijintek did correct that issue (or tried to ) and recalled (RMA) some unit that were affected by this issue.

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...l-ur-graphics-card.209438/page-2#post-3354565
"This. The OCUK forum thread for the Raijintek Triton is dozens of pages long. People have been complaining about cracked reservoirs similar to OP's. Apparently it was all down to a poor manufacturing process. If I recall Raijintek were in the process of recalling a shedload of units because of this, and working with retailers to deal with RMAs as quickly and easily as possible.

The annoying thing is that this has been going on for months. I expected this to be sorted by now."

you don't want that brand around you, fine.
altho if i were you i would not ask people to boycott their product because of a bad experience with it and judging by reviews of people that you don't know personally, otherwise i could to the same about Corsair, since me and some of my friends had issues with that brand, they are good for memory case but surely not for AIO in my own opinion but i will never try  to entice people to think their product are shitty and such because i, and some friends, had some problems with them.

now the discussion is ended


----------

